# Eine Welt ohne Videospiele...



## kessel1993 (11. November 2013)

Hallo Leute,
ich heiße Lucas und studiere Journalismus. Derzeit arbeite ich an einem Artikel über Videospielsucht, der auf unserer hochschuleigenen Website "Redaktion Zukunft" publiziert wird. Neben einem Dauer-Zocker und einem Experten, der Spielsüchtige behandelt, möchte ich auch allgemeine Zocker zu Wort kommen lassen. Meine Fragestellung wäre hier:

*Wie stellt ihr euch eine Welt ohne Videospiele vor?*

Ich wäre furchtbar dankbar, wenn sich ein paar Leute aus der Community finden lassen, die dazu 1-2 Sätze schreiben könnten. Im zukünftigen Artikel werdet ihr natürlich nicht mit Benutzernamen genannt, sondern lediglich mit "(...)ein User schreibt (...)" zitiert.
Also ran an die Tasten und Frage beantworten 

Vielen Dank 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Combust90 (11. November 2013)

Es wäre halt einfach eine Welt ohne Videospiele. Niemand würde welche vermissen, da ja nie welche existiert haben. Die Leute würden sich einfach mit etwas anderem beschäftigen.


----------



## Tikume (11. November 2013)

kessel1993 schrieb:


> *Wie stellt ihr euch eine Welt ohne Videospiele vor?*



Wieso vorstellen, eine Welt ohne Videospiele haben viele erlebt - ich auch.
Man hat halt was anderes gemacht, gelesen, Fernsehen (mit 3 Programmen: ARD, ZDF, Drittes), Brettspiele, was auch immer.


----------



## Aun (11. November 2013)

wenn etwas nicht existiert, gerade die entwicklung von videospielen, kann man es sich glaube ich mal, nur schwer vorstellen. und ich glaube videospiele gehören dazu.
auf bäume klettern, aus brettern kleine verschläge bauen, brettspiele ( danke tikume) sind da wohl di gängigste antwort


----------



## kessel1993 (11. November 2013)

Und wie wäre es, wenn es von heute auf morgen keine Videospiele mehr geben würde?
Unrealistisch, aber mal so angenommen.


----------



## Beckenblockade (11. November 2013)

Würde mich schon ärgern.


----------



## Aun (12. November 2013)

dann würde die weltbevölkerung wohl etwas schrumpfen


----------



## Schrottinator (12. November 2013)

Also ohne ein richtiges Szenario ist das bescheuert.
- Hat es noch nie welche gegeben? Wenn ja, warum? Mit der Entwicklung eine Videospieles hängt viel zusammen. Wenn es sowas nie gegeben hätte, dann würde das wohl daran liegen, dass es die technischen Möglichkeiten nie gegeben hätte. Und dann wären die Ausmase gravierender als nur das Fehlen von Videospielen.
- Warum sind sie verschwunden, wenn es sie von Heute auf Morgen nicht mehr geben würde?

Beispielsweise wären sehr viele Menschen arbeitlos, wenn es von Heute auf Morgen keine mehr geben würde und auch ein Berufsverbot ausgesprochen werden würde.

Einfach nur zu sagen: "Hey, die ind jetzt weg. Sag was dazu!" ist schon ein bisschen arg wenig, wenn nicht sogar faul.


----------



## Keashaa (12. November 2013)

Die Frage ist ohnehin falsch formuliert. Denn Videospiele sind nur eine spezielle Art der Spielpräsentation. Letztlich ist es auch nur ein Spiel. Daher wäre die Frage eher:

Wie stellt ihr euch eine Welt ohne Spiele vor?


----------



## bkeleanor (12. November 2013)

Ob es nun nie videospiele gab, oder ob sie von heute auf morgen verschwinden. die antwort bleibt die gleiche.
die leute würden sich mit anderen sachen beschäftigen.
Brettspiele, Baumhäuser bauen, Rollbrett fahren, Radfahren. ich habe in meiner kindheit mit Legos und Matchbox autos gespielt.
ich würde zwar nicht wieder damit anfange wenn es keine videospiele mehr gibt. aber ich würde vielleicht einem schützenverein beitreten.


----------



## Wynn (12. November 2013)

ob das eine versteckte studium these umfrage ist ^^ oder dem te wurde pc/videospielverbot gegeben ^^


*Video* (lateinisch: _ich sehe_) laut wiki

also wär sogar ich sehe was du nicht siehst ein videospiel grob gesagt 

spiele selbst kannste nicht verbieten - es gibt einfach zuviele sachen die durch zufall ein spiel wurden

schon die höhlenmenschen haben wände bemalt und bestimmt steine den berg runterkullern lassen um die wette


----------



## win3ermute (12. November 2013)

Wie Tiku schon richtig sagte: Es gab ja vor gar nicht allzu langer Zeit durchaus eine Welt ohne Videospiele - und auch heute noch gibt es genügend Leute, die sich nicht um diese Art von Spielen kümmern. 

Es ist ja auch nicht so, als haben Videospiele alle anderen Freizeitaktivitäten verdrängt. Es wird weiterhin Sport getrieben, gelesen, Musik gehört, gebastelt, TV bzw. "Konserve" geschaut, andere Hobbies ausgeführt etc. pp..

Die Videospiele sind meines Erachtens nach eine eher unwichtigere Erscheinung der "digitalen Revolution". Der Computer an sich brachte einschneidende Veränderungen bis in die Lebens- und Arbeitssituation des Einzelnen in den Industrieländern mit sich; das Videospiel an sich mag zwar für manche Leute deshalb so wichtig erscheinen, weil es einen Großteil ihrer Freizeit ausfüllt, für die meisten dürfte es aber unter "eher unbedeutend" fallen; lediglich ein weiterer Freizeitspaß unter vielen.


----------



## ego1899 (12. November 2013)

Ich glaube die *"OMG ich könnte ohne Videospiele nicht mehr leben!"*-Antworten die du dir eventuell erhofft hast wirst du hier nicht bekommen


----------



## Tikume (12. November 2013)

Das ist genauso wenn man mal Stromausfall hat, der Rechner kaputt ist, man im Krankenhaus liegt.
Erst ist man etwas ratlos weil man nicht der gewohnten Freizeitbeschäftigung nachgehen kann, es fehlt einem.
Dann sucht man sich Alternativen und gewöhnt sich auch relativ fix um.


----------



## xdave78 (12. November 2013)

Hmm, gehen wir doch mal analytisch an die Fragestellung ran. 
Was Tikume sagt, mag sicherlich für den "Normalen" Menschen stimmen. Aber wenn man sich umschaut und umhört, wenn man tgl die Zeitung liest und Radio hört, muss man sich der Realität stellen, die Kids von heute sind zu einem gewissen (wenn auch geringen) Teil ...hmm...wahre Monster. Die Hemmschwellen sind heutzutage teilweise derart gering, dass es einem Angst machen sollte.
Ich glaube ohne Videospiele (von heute auf morgen) würde zuerst einmal Ratlosigkeit eintreten. Langweile. Einige Jugendliche würden sich ins Koma saufen - womit ja schon ein Teil des Problems gelöst zu sein scheint. Der Rest der besagten Gruppe würde bestimmt randalierend durch die Straßen ziehen. Plündernd, bradschatzend, vergewaltigend. Schliesslich würden die "normalen" Bürger beginnen zurückzuschlagen, was in einem fürchterlichen Bürgerkrieg endet, der sich weltweilt wie ein Lauffeuer verbreitet. In seiner Not, durch die Bedrohung unter Konsumentzug leidender Mitmenschen würde einer der Weltführer schliesslich Atomwaffen einsetzen, was wiederum eine Kettenreaktion der anderen Atommächte hervorrufen würde. Am Ende würde möglicherweise eine der Bomben im CERN einschlagen, während dort ein hochsensibler Test durchgeführt wird. Als Ergebnis bildet sich dadurch im Zuge der weltweiten Apokalypse und der Vernichtung der Menschheit auch noch ein Riss im Raum-Zeitgefüge welches das gesamte Universum zerstören würde.

Da bin ich mir eigentlich relativ sicher...


----------



## Zerasata (12. November 2013)

Eine Welt ohne Videospiele - grausam. Auf der anderen Seite könnte ich dann vielleicht mal endlich die diversen (Hör-)Bücher fertig lesen (hören)


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. November 2013)

> Wie stellt ihr euch eine Welt ohne Videospiele vor?



Ein leidenschaftlicher Zocker stellt sich eine Welt ohne Videospiele so vor wie ein leidenschaftlicher Angler eine Welt ohne Fische.


----------



## ZAM (12. November 2013)

@Thread-Eröffner.
Sollte nochmal eine Umfrage für deine Facharbeit oder was auch immer notwendig sein, dann das nächste mal entsprechend der [regeln] vorher bei uns anfragen, wenn der Thread nicht gelöscht werden soll. Danke.


----------



## Wynn (12. November 2013)

@te

probiers doch mal selbst aus 7 tage ohne konsole, ohne spiele auf dem pc, ohne spiele auf dem smartphone 

es gibt ja zum glück noch die bücher


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. November 2013)

Wie soll es schon sein?

Die... "fehlenden Stunden"... werden dann halt mit was anderem Aufgefüllt... in meinem Fall vermutlich mit sehr vielen Büchern und Hörspielen... 

Es kommt allerdings auch darauf an wie es geschieht... wenn es z.B. von heute auf Morgen heißt "Keine Videospiele mehr" ist es schon extrem nervig am anfang, wie es auch extrem nervig ist wenn es heißt "Sorry, Erdnüsse sind aus, wir kriegen erst nächste Woche wieder welche" nen bissl gezeter, nen bissl angepisst sein aber ultimativ zuckt man mit den Schultern und nimmt was anderes.
Wenn es langsam immer weniger werden glaube ich kaum, das ich es ernsthaft mitkriegen würde und einfach auf andere Dinge "Umsteige", wie bereits erwähnt in meinem Fall dann Bücher und Hörspiele.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (12. November 2013)

Dann wird das gute alte Monopoly wieder ausgegraben. Ist sogar noch in D-Mark. 
Im Prinzip wurde ja schon alles gesagt, was es dazu zu sagen gibt. Man würde sich eben anders beschäftigen. Ich würde vermutlich in einer Unzahl an Schals, Mützen und Amigurumi ersticken, weil ich diese Sachen dann ständig herstellen würde. xD


----------



## seanbuddha (12. November 2013)

kessel1993 schrieb:


> Und wie wäre es, wenn es von heute auf morgen keine Videospiele mehr geben würde?
> Unrealistisch, aber mal so angenommen.



Ich wüsste dann ehrlich gesagt nicht wie ich meine Nachmittage und Wochenenden verbringen sollte.


----------



## Aun (13. November 2013)

wie sean mal absolut kein reallife hat


----------



## Wynn (13. November 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich wüsste dann ehrlich gesagt nicht wie ich meine Nachmittage und Wochenenden verbringen sollte.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. November 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das mache ich auch nebenbei, aber sonst... *Schulterzuck*


----------



## Mayestic (13. November 2013)

Ich bin auch nahe an der 40. 
Ich kenne ein Leben ohne Videospiele, ohne Handy und ohne Fernseher noch.
Ich war damals glücklich ohne und bin heute glücklich mit bzw teilweise ohne denn einen Fernseher besitze ich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr und mein Handy ist so antik, das kennt kein Internet, keine Kamera, kein Touchscreen,  kein gar nix und hat dazu noch bemerkenswert hässliches blaues Display (Motorola C118). Aber um ein mal in der Woche wen anzurufen braucht man auch nicht mehr denn ich kann auch ohne Handy sehr gut leben 

Gäbe es keine Videospiele würde ich wohl wieder lesen, gäbe es keine Bücher hätte ich wohl einen Kamin und würde das Feuer beobachten, gäbe es keine Kamine würde ich mir wohl ne hübsche Frau suchen und für den Erhalt unsere Spezies alles geben  denn dabei wird einem ja auch warm und man kann 20 oder 30 Sekunden totschlagen. *lacht*

Vielleicht wären viele von uns auch noch viel geselliger ohne Internet und Co. Man wäre wieder gezwungen raus zu gehn wenn man Kontakte zu anderen Menschen haben möchte. 
Gemeinsame Unternehmungen würden auch nur mit realen Menschen gehn mal abgesehn von Brieffreundschaften und Briefschach. 
Vielleicht würden wir alle auch wieder Instrumente spielen können und würden abends vorm Feuerchen hocken, Gitarre spielen und dazu krächzen.


----------



## bkeleanor (13. November 2013)

Ja Mayestic warum hast du den die Kette nicht noch weiter gezogen und gesagt was du machen würdest, wenn es keine Frauen gäbe :-)


----------



## Dominau (13. November 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Ob es nun nie videospiele gab, oder ob sie von heute auf morgen verschwinden. die antwort bleibt die gleiche.
> die leute würden sich mit anderen sachen beschäftigen.
> Brettspiele, Baumhäuser bauen, Rollbrett fahren, Radfahren. ich habe in meiner kindheit mit Legos und Matchbox autos gespielt.
> ich würde zwar nicht wieder damit anfange wenn es keine videospiele mehr gibt. aber ich würde vielleicht einem schützenverein beitreten.



Ich würde mal behaupten das die Antwort nicht gleich bleibt. Wenn es nie welche gegeben hat kann man sie auch nicht vermissen.
Aber wenn etwas, was tausende von Menschen als Hobby ansehen, aufeinmal verschwindet, wäre das definitiv etwas anderes. 
Wie schon gesagt, viele Menschen würden ihren Job verlieren, Videospiele sind ja nicht nur Hobby sonder auch für manche Menschen Beruf.
Youtube wäre sogut wie leer( vielleicht gäbe es dann mal wieder Platz für Musik?  )
Proteste wären zumindest bei mir täglich dran.


----------



## bkeleanor (13. November 2013)

Dominau schrieb:


> Ich würde mal behaupten das die Antwort nicht gleich bleibt. Wenn es nie welche gegeben hat kann man sie auch nicht vermissen.
> Aber wenn etwas, was tausende von Menschen als Hobby ansehen, aufeinmal verschwindet, wäre das definitiv etwas anderes.
> Wie schon gesagt, viele Menschen würden ihren Job verlieren, Videospiele sind ja nicht nur Hobby sonder auch für manche Menschen Beruf.



Die frage war ja wie wir uns eine Welt ohne Videospiele vorstellen oder wie wir uns eine Welt vorstellen in der die Videospiele plötzlich verschwinden.
Deshalb gleiche Antwort. Vielleicht vermisst du sie am anfang aber sobald du realisierst, dass sie wirklich endgültig weg sind suchst du dir was anderes.

Youtube wäre ganz und gar nicht leer. gibt mindestens genau soviel Auto videos wie gamer videos.


----------



## callahan123 (13. November 2013)

Kommt auf den Spieler an.
Ich kenne viele Leute, die schon in sehr jungen Jahren damit angefangen haben (huch, hört sich an wie Rauchen oder Saufen...)
Die hatten jetzt nicht gerade derbst viele andere Hobbies, kann mir vorstellen, dass das schon schwer wäre.

Für mich persönlich gab es schon häufiger längere Pausen, auch mal über ein Jahr. (und auch hier: wie mit dem Rauchen) Eigentlich immer von heute auf morgen. wie die eine Zigarette nicht geschmeckt hat, kam ich an einer bestimmten Stelle im Spiel nicht mehr weiter oder bemerkte, dass es eigentlich ziemlich langweilig ist. Dann hörte meine innere Nachfrage danach abrupt auf.

Irgendein Trailer oder der Besuch bei einem daddelnden Kumpel hat dann irgendwann wieder mein Interesse geweckt.

Ich würde es sicherlich vermissen, weil es ja ganz normal ist, dass hin und wieder Erinnerungen an bestimmte tolle Momente hochkommen. Aber auch das vergeht. Ich kenne eher "Suchtphasen", also wenn man eine gewisse Zeit (meistens ein paar Wochen) sehr viel Zeit mit dem Spiel verbringt, im Spiel aber auch eben in Foren, wie diesem. In diesen Zeiten schaffe ich es meistens nicht, das monatliche Buch zu lesen, in die Berge zu gehen oder in Sachen Kino auf dem neuesten Stand zu bleiben. Aber wie gesagt, das hält nicht lange an, meistens reicht schon eine Woche oder ein WE ohne Rechner und schon ist das Band gekappt.

Also von heute auf morgen ohne Spiele? Jep geht, ist ähnlich wie bei den beiden Nachtwächtern aus der Truman Show. Dann wird einfach auf etwas anderes geswitched.

Ich kann mir als Smartphone-Verweigerer aber vorstellen, dass von "jetzt auf gleich ohne Smart-Phone" eine ganz andere Kiste für viele viele Menschen wäre.


----------



## EspCap (13. November 2013)

Wäre mir ehrlich gesagt ziemlich Wurst. 
Ich hab eigentlich für GTA V extra wieder eine Xbox gekauft und bin da noch nicht über 20% gespielt hinausgekommen, weil ich einfach wichtigeres zu tun habe.


----------



## shadow24 (14. November 2013)

ich glaub eine welt ohne Videospiele wäre so wie die welt vor 20 jahren...als ich noch jung war,da hab ich mit realen, statt mit internetfreunden gespielt.und nicht in fantasylandschaften sondern wirklich in der Natur.wir haben uns mit mehreren draussen getroffen und spontan entschieden was wir den tag machen wollen.ob fussball,oder schwimmen gehen,oder Party machen,oder irgendwas was gerade angesagt war getan...
und auch da konnte man schon fantasyspiele spielen.da sassen wir beim spiel "das schwarze auge" mit papier und stift,während der spieleleiter uns durch ein grandioses Abenteuer geführt hat.da haben wir uns teilweise mit 6-8 leuten getroffen und die nacht in den ferien "durchgezockt",während alles nur in unserer Fantasy ablief.da brauchte man kein Bildschirm für,das war ganz grosses kopfkino. und was haben wir gelacht,überlegt wie wir weiterkommen und um unsere Helden gezittert das die überleben...zwischendurch sind wir essen gegangen und sind wieder zurück um bei Kerzenlicht in unserer erdachten welt durch verliese zu laufen und Monster zu bekämpfen...heute wird einem halt alles vorgesetzt,sodass man nicht mal mehr seine Fantasy anstrengen muss...ich bin mit der zeit gegangen und lauf mittlerweile auch am pc durch fantasylandschaften.man darf auch nicht in der Vergangenheit stecken bleiben.leben bedeutet Veränderung.jeden tag...

viel schlimmer als eine welt ohne pc-spiele seh ich viel eher für die heutige Jugend eine welt ohne Smartphone.das ist so krass,das manche an Selbstmord denken wenn deren Handy verloren geht...ausserdem wären manche geschockt wenn sie feststellen würden das ihre welt nicht aus ca.10 zoll besteht,sondern plötzlich könnten sie ihre sicht bis unendlich zoomen und ihre fb-freunde tatsächlich reale lebende menschen wären mit denen man reden kann...
ich lach mich darüber immer kaputt,wenn ich die jungen leute zusammen sitzen sehe und jeder hat son teil vorm gesicht.damals haben wir uns noch in die augen geschaut und miteineander erzählt,heute ist jeder für sich isoliert in seiner handywelt und schreibt sms an seine freunde die nicht neben ihn sitzen...total bekloppt)))...


----------



## callahan123 (14. November 2013)

shadow24 schrieb:


> damals haben wir uns noch in die augen geschaut und miteineander erzählt,heute ist jeder für sich isoliert in seiner handywelt und schreibt sms an seine freunde die nicht neben ihn sitzen...total bekloppt)))...



Sehe ich auch so, dass Netzwerke wie Facebook, Twitter oder eben auch Smartphones mittlerweile das Problem Videospielsucht stark verdrängt haben.

Manchmal erscheinen mir diese ganzen Menschen, die mit gesenktem Kopf irgendwo rum stehen oder langsam vor sich hin latschen - während natürlich das Phone angeglotzt wird, wie eine Zombie-Invasion. 
Was die Jugend angeht: die ist für ältere Menschen (schnief) schon immer unverständlich gewesen. Zum einen, weil wir eine leicht verquere Sicht auf unsere eigene Jugend haben, diese vielleicht auf eine bestimmte Art idealisieren, zum anderen, weil wir oft nicht nachvollziehen können, warum die Nasen in bestimmten Situationen anders handeln oder Dinge gut finden, die wir so eben nicht gesehen hätten.

Zeiten ändern sich, ich bin gespannt, was nach Videospielen, Facebook und Smartphones als nächstes großes Evil-Thema kommt. Marsianisch lernen am Arbeitsplatz?


----------



## schneemaus (14. November 2013)

Also, na ja, dann wär das halt so. Wie schon gesagt, Antworten wie "OMG ich würde das nicht aushalten" wirst du hier vermutlich nicht bekommen.

Was ich denn dann machen würde? Tjoah. Das, was ich jetzt auch schon mache, nur, dass eben ein Hobby weg fällt. Mehr lesen, mehr raus gehen und mit Freunden treffen als jetzt schon, vielleicht wieder mehr Klavier spielen oder malen. Und wahrscheinlich noch viel mehr Kram über Roller Derby im Internet rausfinden  Am Anfang würd ich mir vermutlich schon denken "Ach, wär cool, jetzt mal ein bisschen zu zocken" - aber früher oder später wird selbst das kaum noch der Fall sein. 

Ich kann mich shadow24 da übrigens nur anschließen. Ich hab zusammen mit einer Freundin Geburtstag gefeiert, die fünf Jahre jünger ist als ich, weil sich unser Freundeskreis stark überschneidet und sie nur fünf Tage vor mir Geburtstag hat. Es war herrlich. Alles, was knapp unter meinem Alter (24) oder drüber war, hat am Tisch gesessen, das ein oder andere Brettspiel gespielt (da gibt's ja auch tolle für Partys) und wir haben uns einfach gut unterhalten. Die einzigen drei, die die 20 noch nicht erreicht hatten, saßen auf dem Sofa, und zwar mit: Laptop, iPad + drei Smartphones. Unterhalten haben sie sich dabei natürlich nicht. Und bei besagter Freundin habe ich auch schon (beim Einkaufen z.B.) festgestellt, dass sie total in ihrer eigenen Welt versinkt, sobald das Handy vibriert oder klingelt. Ich besitz ja auch ein Smartphone, aber wenn ich draußen bin, ist das sowieso eigentlich immer auf Vibration gestellt und wenn ich mit Freunden am Tisch sitze, steckt das in meiner Tasche und ich bekomme teilweise nicht mal mit, dass es klingelt. Ich hab da allerdings mittlerweile auch einen Großteil der Anfragen wieder aus gestellt. Facebook-Anfragen z.B. will ich nicht rund um die Uhr blinkend auf meinem Handy sehen  Wer mich dringender erreichen will, hat meine Nummer und kann mich anrufen. Und die ganz wichtigen Leute in meinem Leben haben meine Festnetznummer, weil ich auf der, im Gegensatz zum Handy, was nachts komplett lautlos geschaltet ist, auch nachts erreichbar bin. Man mag sich nicht vorstellen, dass ich bis vor anderthalb Jahren eine handyfreie Phase von 2 Jahren hatte - als ich da gefragt wurde, wie ich mich denn verabreden würde, hab ich echt nur den Kopf geschüttelt.


----------



## Ogil (14. November 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Die frage war ja wie wir uns eine Welt ohne Videospiele vorstellen oder wie wir uns eine Welt vorstellen in der die Videospiele plötzlich verschwinden.


Ich denke der zweite Teil des Satzes ist die wichtige Frage der Diskussion. Videospiele koennen ja nicht einfach so verschwinden und selbst wenn keine neuen mehr gemacht wuerden, haette man wahrscheinlich mit den vorhandenen noch ein Leben lang zu tun. Das heisst, dass ein wirkliches Verschwinden eigentlich nur aufgrund eines Verbotes passieren koennte - und in einer Welt in der solche Verbote erlassen und durchgesetzt werden koennen, haette man wahrscheinlich wirklich andere Probleme als das Wegfallen eines Hobbies...


----------



## bkeleanor (14. November 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> ...



Ich findes es merkwürdig wie gewisse Fragen interpretiert werden :-)
Die frage war wenn es keine mehr gibt, wenn alle weg sind. Wie das passiert oder ob es möglich ist, tut nichts zur Sache.

Das wäre wie wenn ich fragen würde, wie dein Name ist und du mir antwortest mit es ist jetzt halb drei. Das wollte ich nicht wissen :-)


----------



## win3ermute (14. November 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Ich findes es merkwürdig wie gewisse Fragen interpretiert werden :-)
> Die frage war wenn es keine mehr gibt, wenn alle weg sind. Wie das passiert oder ob es möglich ist, tut nichts zur Sache.



Wenn es nicht möglich ist, daß etwas tatsächlich passiert, ist es auch völlig unmöglich, darauf eine passende Antwort zu geben. Deshalb:



> Das wäre wie wenn ich fragen würde, wie dein Name ist und du mir antwortest mit es ist jetzt halb drei. Das wollte ich nicht wissen :-)



Du würdest dann nicht fragen, wie mein Name wäre, sondern: "Wenn Deine Eltern Dir nicht diesen Namen gegeben hätten, sondern völlig unbekannte Leute, wie könntest Du dann heißen?" Die Antwort "halb drei" ist dann genauso sinnig wie jede andere Antwort. Zu einer sinnvollen Antwort gehört ein sinnvolles Szenario.

Übrigens hieß es vor der Videospielzeit nicht, daß alle Blagen nur zufrieden draußen in der Welt spielten und "ordentlich" aufwuchsen. Damals hieß es: "Die Jugend verbringt ihre Zeit vor dem Fernseher! Und Video hat das Problem derart vervielfältigt, daß sie gar nichts anderes mehr machen als auf das TV zu schauen!" Davon ab ist das Smartphone/I-Net etc. auch bei vielen Leuten, die vor dem "Boom" aufgewachsen sind bzw. bereits lange im Berufsleben standen, ein wichtiges Utensil. Wer bei uns in den Pausen mit dem Smartphone vor der Nase herumsteht, sind nicht ausschließlich die ganz jungen Leute.  

Übrigens war ich so ungefähr 13 oder 14 (ich bin Bj. 1969) und saß da im Kreise weiterer C64-Besitzer zusammen, als die Frage aufkam, wie wir den Großteil unserer Freizeit eigentlich verbringen würden, gäbe es das Ding nicht. Wir waren Vorreiter in der exzessiven Nutzung digitaler Möglichkeiten . Jugend neigt eben zu Exzess; in der Regel normalisiert sich das später, wenn das "richtige" Leben mit eigener Wohnung, Lebenspartner, eventuell Kind und der Berufsalltag losgeht.


----------



## bkeleanor (14. November 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht möglich ist, daß etwas tatsächlich passiert, ist es auch völlig unmöglich, darauf eine passende Antwort zu geben. Deshalb:



Doch, nennt man annahmen.


----------



## win3ermute (14. November 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Doch, nennt man annahmen.



Auch eine "Annahme" braucht ein fundiertes Szenario, soll sie nicht unsinnig bleiben - gerade in einem "akademischen Fall".


----------



## Mayestic (14. November 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Ich findes es merkwürdig wie gewisse Fragen interpretiert werden :-)
> Die frage war wenn es keine mehr gibt, wenn alle weg sind. Wie das passiert oder ob es möglich ist, tut nichts zur Sache.
> 
> Das wäre wie wenn ich fragen würde, wie dein Name ist und du mir antwortest mit es ist jetzt halb drei. Das wollte ich nicht wissen :-)



Wenn der Name der Person die du gefragt hast aber wirklich "Es ist halb drei" wäre hättest du genau das wissen wollen 
Guten Tag, mein Name ist Esisthalbdrei Müller, ich wohne in München und studiere Weißwürstel.


----------



## bkeleanor (14. November 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Auch eine "Annahme" braucht ein fundiertes Szenario, soll sie nicht unsinnig bleiben - gerade in einem "akademischen Fall".



Ich denke auf diese Frage ist es nicht umbedingt notwendig ein fundiertes Szenario auszuarbeiten. Wenn du aber umbedingt einen Grund dafür brauchst warum alle Spiele weg sind kannst du dir sicher selber einen ausdenken.
z.B.
Ein Virus verhindert sämtliche spiele am starten (PC sowie Konsole).

Beim ankreuzen eines Lotto scheins triffst du auch eine Annahme. :-)


----------



## Nexilein (14. November 2013)

Ich glaube die Auswirkungen wären beträchtlich.
Mal abgeshen davon, dass wir mehr Fußballplätze bräuchten und mehr fernsehen würden, haben Computerspiele unsere Welt auch noch auf ganz andere Weise geprägt:


Die Spezialeffekte in Filmen basieren ganz erheblich auf Entwicklungen der Computergrafik in Spielen. Hätte es Computerspiele nie gegeben, dann hätte man viele Filme überhaupt nicht drehen müssen.
GPU Computing war für die Anwendung von Many-core Prozessoren unglaublich wichtig. Ohne 3D Spiele wäre im Finazwesen, der Astronomie, Physik, Biologie, Geologie, und so gut wie jeder anderen Natur- oder Ingenieurswissenschaft so manches anders.
Daneben gibt's bestimmt noch eine ganze Reihe anderer Wechselwirkungen. Hohlbein hat z.B: nach dem Spielen von Warcraft ein Buch über ein Warcraft-ähnliches MMORPG geschrieben; zu der Zeit gab es den Begriff MMORPG noch gar nicht.


----------



## win3ermute (15. November 2013)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Die Spezialeffekte in Filmen basieren ganz erheblich auf Entwicklungen der Computergrafik in Spielen. Hätte es Computerspiele nie gegeben, dann hätte man viele Filme überhaupt nicht drehen müssen.



Das ist nicht richtig; eher der umgekehrte Weg ist der Fall. Zu Zeiten eines "Jurassic Parks" (1993) war CGI eigentlich gleichbedeutend mit der Firma SGI, die auf Computeranimationen spezialisiert war, aber mit Spielen nun mal gar nichts am Hut hatten ("OpenGL" . SGI-Workstations waren 1987 bereits in der Animation weit verbreitet, während die "Revolution" im Computerspielebereich noch bis 1996 auf sich warten ließ, als der 3dfx Voodoo auf den Markt kam - im Jahr davor feierte allerdings der erste Langfilm ausschließlich aus dem Computer ("Toy Story") bereits Premiere.



> GPU Computing war für die Anwendung von Many-core Prozessoren unglaublich wichtig. Ohne 3D Spiele wäre im Finazwesen, der Astronomie, Physik, Biologie, Geologie, und so gut wie jeder anderen Natur- oder Ingenieurswissenschaft so manches anders.



Siehe Entwicklung im Film-Bereich, die der PC-Spiele-Entwicklung voraus war. Der Bedarf nach schnelleren Grafikkartenprozessoren war auch im professionellen Bereich sehr hoch, weswegen ich eine solche These ohne Angabe von glaubwürdigen Quellen stark bezweifle.



> Daneben gibt's bestimmt noch eine ganze Reihe anderer Wechselwirkungen. Hohlbein hat z.B: nach dem Spielen von Warcraft ein Buch über ein Warcraft-ähnliches MMORPG geschrieben; zu der Zeit gab es den Begriff MMORPG noch gar nicht.



Dann war er spät dran. Warcraft erschien 1994; Neverwinter Nights (das erste grafische MMORPG) bereits 1991. Die Idee von MMORPGs dürfte sehr viel älter sein - das war eine unserer "Jugendträumerei" zu C64-Zeiten. 
Sehr viel stärkere "Wechselwirkungen" zu unserer heutigen Computerwelt und vor allen Dingen Begriffsprägungen wirst Du im 1984 erschienenen "Neuromancer" (dessen Gegenstück sich übrigens "Wintermute" nennt) finden: Dort gehen die Leute über neuronale Schnittstellen per Computer in die virtuelle Realität des weltumspannenden Netzes; "Cyberspace" oder "Matrix" genannt. Wer es noch nicht gelesen hat: Unbedingte Empfehlung; auch heute noch!


----------



## Nexilein (15. November 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Zu Zeiten eines "Jurassic Parks" (1993) war CGI eigentlich gleichbedeutend mit der Firma SGI, die auf Computeranimationen spezialisiert war, aber mit Spielen nun mal gar nichts am Hut hatten ("OpenGL" . SGI-Workstations waren 1987 bereits in der Animation weit verbreitet, während die "Revolution" im Computerspielebereich noch bis 1996 auf sich warten ließ, als der 3dfx Voodoo auf den Markt kam - im Jahr davor feierte allerdings der erste Langfilm ausschließlich aus dem Computer ("Toy Story") bereits Premiere.


Schon richtig, nur habe ich nie behauptet CGI wäre aus Computerspielen hervorgegangen.
Während bei "Jurassic Park" Dinosaurier durch die Gegend gelaufen sind, gab es zeitgleich in Computerspielen auch komplexe CGI Szenen.
Zudem gibt es SGI heute nicht mehr, und die treibende kraft hinter der heutigen Technik waren genau die Firmen, die vor 20 Jahren anfingen Grafikchips für Spielekonsolen und andere Consumer-Produkte zu entwickeln.
Und weil du "Toy Story" ansprichst: Die Toolchain für Renderman hat in den letzten 15 Jahren massiv von Entwicklungen in der Echtzeitgrafik profitiert.
Motion Capturing ist ein anderes Beispiel für den Einfluss des "Gaming": Die Idee ist uralt, und es gab schon in den 70ern und 80ern erste Versuche so etwas in Filmen einzusetzen. Das erste ernstzunehmende Produktivsystem wurde für ein Computerspiel entwickelt.



win3ermute schrieb:


> Der Bedarf nach schnelleren Grafikkartenprozessoren war auch im professionellen Bereich sehr hoch, weswegen ich eine solche These ohne Angabe von glaubwürdigen Quellen stark bezweifle.


Der "professionelle Bereich" gibt weder die Stückzahlen noch die Umsätze her um so eine Entwicklung zu fördern. Das kann man jedem NVIDIA oder AMD Quatalsbericht entnehmen.
Außer dir kenne ich ehrlich gesagt auch niemanden der den Einfluss von Consumer GPUs auf die gesunken Kosten pro GFLOP bestreitet.
Die Auswirkungen sind dabei auch offensichtlich, sowohl beim "normalen" Cluster Computing als auch im Bereich der Supercomputer sind es die GPUs die die Kosten drücken.
Anzunehmen dies wäre möglich wenn der GPU Markt 80% kleiner wäre ist schon sehr gewagt. 



win3ermute schrieb:


> Dann war er spät dran. Warcraft erschien 1994; Neverwinter Nights (das erste grafische MMORPG) bereits 1991. Die Idee von MMORPGs dürfte sehr viel älter sein - das war eine unserer "Jugendträumerei" zu C64-Zeiten.
> Sehr viel stärkere "Wechselwirkungen" zu unserer heutigen Computerwelt und vor allen Dingen Begriffsprägungen wirst Du im 1984 erschienenen "Neuromancer" (dessen Gegenstück sich übrigens "Wintermute" nennt) finden: Dort gehen die Leute über neuronale Schnittstellen per Computer in die virtuelle Realität des weltumspannenden Netzes; "Cyberspace" oder "Matrix" genannt. Wer es noch nicht gelesen hat: Unbedingte Empfehlung; auch heute noch!


Keine Ahnung was du mir damit sagen willst.
Es geht darum, dass ein Spiel einen Schriftsteller beeinflusst. Hohlbein habe ich als Beispiel genommen, weil es gut in ein WoW-affines Forum passt.
Natürlich gibt es wahrscheinlich noch unzählige andere Beispiele. "Tron" würde ich z.B. für wesentlich Gaming-orientierter halten als "Neuromancer".

@Topic
Die Digitale Musik hätte es ohne Computerspiele wohl auch schwerer gehabt: Eine Soundkarte hatte man in der Regel wegen Computerspielen im Rechner, und nicht weil man per MIDI-Port Musikinstrumente anschließen wollte. Nur so konnte man die MP3s aber direkt am Rechner hören oder auf der Steroanlage ausgeben. Auf CD brennen wäre auch schwer gewesen, denn es waren Computerspiele wie "Rebel Assault" die dem CD Laufwerk (und somit auch den späteren Brennern) im Privatbereich zum Durchbruch verholfen haben.


----------



## Aun (15. November 2013)

du rezitierst hier ohne DIREKTE KRITIK, ohne QUELLEN. also für mich bist du in der beziehung schonmal durchgefallen.

soweit ich es noch von meinem, "kommunistischem", geschichtslehrer kenne, entwickelten sich Ton und Bild, mehr oder minder, gleichzeitig.

das problem beim ton ist, dass es ein maximum beim "schall" gibt. beim bild jedoch nicht.


----------



## win3ermute (16. November 2013)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Schon richtig, nur habe ich nie behauptet CGI wäre aus Computerspielen hervorgegangen.
> Während bei "Jurassic Park" Dinosaurier durch die Gegend gelaufen sind, gab es zeitgleich in Computerspielen auch komplexe CGI Szenen.



So? Welche denn? Das, was Origin damals zeitgleich mit "Strike Commander" und "Privateer" als vorgerenderte Videosequenzen präsentierte, war der Status Quo - und meilenweit von einer Perfektion oder gar "Komplexität" der professionellen Animationstechnik entfernt, wie "Jurassic Park" eindeutig belegt. "Wing Commander 3" war in genau diesem Jahr das "revolutionärste", was es jemals an Grafik in Computerspielen gab - zum ersten Male tatsächlich schnelle SVGA (und hier bin ich mal ausnahmsweise bei Dir: Vor "WC3" galten 4 MB als ausreichend; ebenso ein beliebiger 486er. "WC3" pushte von heute auf morgen die Grenzen der Heimmaschinen auf 8 MB Arbeitsspeicher mit mind. einer 486DX2-Maschine; AGP-Grafikkarte und schnellem Motherboard, um diese "unglaubliche Geschwindigkeit" auch mitzumachen)! Die Videosequenzen in "WC3" waren alle auf größeren Rechnern vorberechnet und in niedriger Auflösung als Video-File auf den Datenträgern!



> Zudem gibt es SGI heute nicht mehr, und die treibende kraft hinter der heutigen Technik waren genau die Firmen, die vor 20 Jahren anfingen Grafikchips für Spielekonsolen und andere Consumer-Produkte zu entwickeln.



Die treibende Kraft hinter 3dfx war anfangs durchaus ein "Consumer-Market"; nur sah man da nicht den PC, sondern Arcade-Machines. Und auch 3dfx hat nur das genommen, was im professionellen Bereich bereits "Usus" war.



> Und weil du "Toy Story" ansprichst: Die Toolchain für Renderman hat in den letzten 15 Jahren massiv von Entwicklungen in der Echtzeitgrafik profitiert.



Daß beide Bereiche voneinander profitierten, werde ich nicht abstreiten. Nur Videospiele - also das letzte Glied in der Nahrungskette - als Hauptgrund für technologische Entwicklungen heranzuziehen, halte ich für sehr weit hergeholt, weil eben wie oben aufgezeigt erst die Videospiele von der absolut bahnbrechenden professionellen Entwicklung profitierten; nicht umgekehrt. 



> Motion Capturing ist ein anderes Beispiel für den Einfluss des "Gaming": Die Idee ist uralt, und es gab schon in den 70ern und 80ern erste Versuche so etwas in Filmen einzusetzen. Das erste ernstzunehmende Produktivsystem wurde für ein Computerspiel entwickelt.



Gib doch mal eine Quelle dazu (und wenn Du sagst "Ist doch nur Forum! Warum Arbeit für Quellenrecherche machen?", dann brauchen wir uns gar nicht weiter unterhalten)! Eine pure Behauptung kann jeder aufstellen. Wenn man sich die Extras zum ersten "fotorealistischen" Spielfilm namens "Final Fantasy" anschaut, wurden nur für den Film etliche neue Techniken entwickelt; auch im "Motion Capturing", wovon selbstverständlich auch die Videospielindustrie zwangsläufig profitieren mußte. Hier hat man eine Deiner "Wechselwirkungen", da "Final Fantasy" bekanntermaßen vorher ein Computerspiel war; der Anreiz zu diesem fotorealistischem Fiasko also aus der Videospielwelt kam.



> Der "professionelle Bereich" gibt weder die Stückzahlen noch die Umsätze her um so eine Entwicklung zu fördern. Das kann man jedem NVIDIA oder AMD Quatalsbericht entnehmen.



Unsinnige Behauptung. Demnach dürfte es keine rein professionellen Programme geben. In der Regel wird der Consumer-Markt mit einem Bruchteil des technisch machbaren bedient; ansonsten bräuchte es keine Profis mehr. Professionelle "Werkzeuge" jedweder Art sind in den meisten Teilen dem, was der "Normalverbraucher" kaufen kann, weit überlegen.



> Außer dir kenne ich ehrlich gesagt auch niemanden der den Einfluss von Consumer GPUs auf die gesunken Kosten pro GFLOP bestreitet.
> Die Auswirkungen sind dabei auch offensichtlich, sowohl beim "normalen" Cluster Computing als auch im Bereich der Supercomputer sind es die GPUs die die Kosten drücken.
> Anzunehmen dies wäre möglich wenn der GPU Markt 80% kleiner wäre ist schon sehr gewagt.



Wenn ich doch der einzige bin, der Deine Behauptungen dermaßen anzweifelt, dann dürfte es nicht die geringste Mühe machen, einfach nur eine einzige Quelle oder gar fundierte Untersuchung dazu zu nennen. Etwas zu behaupten, weil "es einem logisch" erscheint, ist eine Sache; etwas zweifelsfrei zu belegen, eine andere - und meist fallen dann die Behauptungen zusammen.



> Keine Ahnung was du mir damit sagen willst.



Nicht mehr oder weniger als Du selbst mit diesem "wichtigen" Punkt der Liste. Du nennst eine unsinnige "Wechselwirkung"; ich nenne eine weit größere mit wesentlich mehr Einfluß auf unsere Sprachgebung (nicht die Entwicklung).



> Es geht darum, dass ein Spiel einen Schriftsteller beeinflusst. Hohlbein habe ich als Beispiel genommen, weil es gut in ein WoW-affines Forum passt.



Wenn das Deine Intention war, warum fragst Du Dich dann, was ich mit meinem wesentlich einflußreicherem Beispiel "bezwecken" möchte? Du hast herausgestellt, daß Hohlbein Jahre nach Einführung des MMORPGs sowas wie ein MMORPG beschrieb, was demnach keine Neuerung war. Ich habe bemerkt, daß Du da wohl recht falsch liegst und eine weit einflußreichere "Wechselwirkung" herausgestellt. 



> Natürlich gibt es wahrscheinlich noch unzählige andere Beispiele. "Tron" würde ich z.B. für wesentlich Gaming-orientierter halten als "Neuromancer".



Was zeigt, daß Du "Neuromancer" nicht gelesen hast. "Tron" hat einige Arcade-Games beeinflußt und die Phantasie von Informatik-Studenten beflügelt. "Neuromancer" ging darüber hinaus; inspirierte Dutzende von Spielen ("Shadowrun" oder das bahnbrechende "System Shock" anyone?) und prägte unsere Vorstellung von der "endgültigen Cyberwelt", die glücklicherweise heute noch keine Wirklichkeit ist. 



> Die Digitale Musik hätte es ohne Computerspiele wohl auch schwerer gehabt: Eine Soundkarte hatte man in der Regel wegen Computerspielen im Rechner, und nicht weil man per MIDI-Port Musikinstrumente anschließen wollte.



Und hier frage ich mich, ob Du endgültig trollen möchtest. Ein MIDI-Port ist Grundlage für einen Sequenzer gewesen, weswegen der Atari ST so ein beliebtes Teil bei Musikern war - der Sequenzer war das A und O in der elektronischen Musik! Der MIDI-Port selbst wurde mit dem "Wave-Blaster" auch für Spieler verdammt interessant, weil sich plötzlich nicht alles wie Gequäke anhörte. 
Schon mal ein "Tracker"-File auf dem Amiga gehört? Du weißt, was Roland war im Bereich der Soundkarten?

Als kleiner Exkurs: Computer-Soundkarten waren anfangs überhaupt nicht verbreitet. Für Spiele gab es in der 386er-Zeit einfache Mono-"Audioblaster" für 130,- DM, die weit hinter den Möglichkeiten eines Amigas zurückblieben. Roland-Karten - rein für den Musiker-Betrieb ausgelegt - kosteten gleich das dreifache. Dennoch war der Computer aufgrund der Midischnittstelle unentbehrlich: Man konnte Samples in die angeschlossenen Geräte laden; obendrein ist die MIDI-Schnittstelle unentbehrlich als sog. "Sequenzer": Mehrere Synthies werden darüber koordiniert; spielen also gleichzeitig. Das war der Grund, warum kaum ein Hobby-Musiker auf einen Atari ST verzichten konnte, obwohl der Amiga als reiner Synthie die besseren Karten hatte.

Für den PC gab es später auch GM-Karten - da hörte sich dann eine Videospielmusik nicht mehr wie Gequäke, sondern tatsächlich wie Musik an (vorgefertigte Samples von Instrumenten, die auf eine Speicherbank geladen und via GM angesprochen wurden - hat sich nie durchgesetzt, weil Sampling die einfachere Methode ist). 



> Nur so konnte man die MP3s aber direkt am Rechner hören oder auf der Steroanlage ausgeben. Auf CD brennen wäre auch schwer gewesen, denn es waren Computerspiele wie "Rebel Assault" die dem CD Laufwerk (und somit auch den späteren Brennern) im Privatbereich zum Durchbruch verholfen haben.



Noch mehr Trollerei? Nur mal so gefragt: Bist Du alt genug bzw. hast Du in dieser Zeit Erfahrungen gesammelt, um die ersten CD-Brenner gerade aus professioneller Sicht überhaupt mitbekommen zu haben? Nur als Hint: Datenbanken, Datenbanken, Datenbanken - und Backups (wobei gerade bei Backups die CD-ROM hinter DAT-Bändern zurückblieb, dennoch sehr viel bequemer war)!

Während ich "damals" ein 50er-Pack CD-ROMs für den Heimverbrauch orderte und einen ganzen SCSI-Brenner hatte, brauchten wir in der Firma 1.000 Rohlinge und 20 Brenner - und ich war bereits ein "Freak", was den Heim-Verbrauch anging! Man erzähle mir nicht, der "Heimbedarf" hätte hier auch nur annähernd was zum Preisverfall und der Entwicklung von CD-Brennern großartig beigetan. 

Was MP3 angeht, ist dies ein ganz anderes Thema. MP3 hat nicht wesentlich zur Verbreitung des Formats beigetragen (das war einzig und alleine das Internet). 

MP3 als Verbreitungsgrund für Soundkarten anzugeben, ist übrigens komplett unsinnig: Mittlerweile gehörte das, was bei den ehemaligen "Heimcomputern" zum Standard gehörte, auch beim PC dazu. Nicht MP3 bedingte Soundkarten; sondern MP3 konnte nur verbreitet werden, weil Soundkarten der Standard war! Zur Speicherung brauchte es übrigens einen CD-Brenner; mit Umwandlung gleich im Wav-Format, um das auf der heimischen Anlage abzuhören.

In erster Linie hat sich CD-ROM gerade im Heimbereich seinerzeit durchgesetzt wegen der hohen Menge an Raubkopien aus der Spiele- und vor allen Dingen aus der professionellen Branche (40-Disketten-Versionen eines Office-Pakets waren eben nicht so prickelnd - CDs mit Office und ca. 300 anderen professionellen Programmen umso mehr). Datenbanken, Datensicherung und nicht zuletzt und gerade wegen der Audio-CD-Kopie (bei dem Begriff PLEXTOR müsstest Du direkt anspringen, falls Du die damalige Zeit tatsächlich bewußt und aktiv miterlebt hast) ermöglichten den Durchbruch!

Die beschreibbare Audio-CD (natürlich damals fast ausschließlich mit PLEXTORs) ist übrigens der Tod des alternativen datenreduzierten Formates von Sony namens MD gewesen. "Fach"zeitschriften wie die AUDIO wollten auf Biegen und Brechen erklären, daß eine CD-Kopie nicht mal an die Qualität einer MD heranreicht, um das Format zu retten (keine Ausgabe, wo die AUDIO nicht wohlwollend über die MD berichtete, während die beschreibbare CD das Buhkind war). 
Auch Systeme wie die "Superdiskette" mit 100 MB wurden durch die Brenner vernichtet - Streamer im Heimbereich gehörten innerhalb Monaten der Vergangenheit an! Billige Kopien von teuren Computerspielen war da nur die Spitze des Eisberges - und erledigte sich auch bald mit neuen Kopierschutzformaten (siehe "X-Wing vs. Tie-Fighter").

Lustigerweise kannte ich damals einen der "Remixer", der "remasterte" CDs (selbstverständlich in Gold) für bestimmte Labels herstellte: Solche CDs, von einem PLEXTOR eingelesen, bearbeitet und danach mit einem handelsüblichen CD-Brenner als "Master" erstellt, wurden von den "Fach"magazinen abgefeiert, während andererseits behauptet wurde, eine CD-Kopie würde gerade mal 70 % der Inhalte einer normalen CD reproduzieren können!


----------



## Aun (16. November 2013)

in your face biatch!

lerne vom meister!


----------



## win3ermute (16. November 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> lerne vom meister!



Arschloch . In jener Zeit war ich tatsächlich sowohl privat als auch beruflich sehr an der Entwicklung im PC-Bereich interessiert. Meine Leidenschaft galt der Programmierung, den Spielen als auch der Musik (sowohl "schöpferisch" als auch in sog. "audiophiler Hinsicht" - damals habe ich mir halt jene "Ausnahmekomponenten" wie die Boxen "IQ TED 4" oder den Amp "Onkyo A 9711" angeschafft, weil ich wollte, daß sich meine Kopien als auch das selbstkomponierte Zeuch gefälligst so anhören, wie es gedacht war).

Die Entwicklung der verschiedenen "Arbeitsaufgaben" eines PCs habe ich eben aus vielerlei Sichtweise mitgemacht (teilweise im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Mein erstes CD-ROM war ein "Double-Drive". Danach habe ich jedes CD-ROM innerhalb der damals nur 6-monatigen Garantie-Zeit ausgetauscht, weil keines überhaupt auch nur in der Lage war, meinen Anforderungen zu genügen bwz. vorher den Geist aufgab - bis zum PLEXTOR 12x. PLEXTORs waren "damals" mindestens 3-fach teurer als "normale Geräte" - waren aber die einzigen CD-ROMs, die Audio-Dateien aufgrund ihrer besonderen Struktur fehlerfrei auslesen konnten und darüberhinaus jahrelang hielten, was der Firma bis heute den guten Ruf beibrachte - nur leider sind das heute nur noch OEM-Teile und keine Eigenentwicklungen mehr. Habe ich übrigens PLEXTOR erwähnt und das in Großbuchstaben geschrieben?).

Der Hardware-Lieferant unserer kleinen Firma verwendete damals übrigens tatsächlich den Begriff "LaVerne-approved" (seine Kundschaft kannte mich teilweise auch persönlich)! Ich bekam von ihm neue Hardware und habe die in der Freizeit und auf der Arbeit auf Herz und Nieren getestet - was von mir als "gut" befunden wurde, wurde da auch nur ausschließlich verkauft, was dem Laden einen verdammt guten Ruf einbrachte (und mir dauernd die neueste Hardware für lau oder wenig Geld).

Ich mag mich da weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, aber weil ich die Anfänge der "modernen Videospielzeit" aktiv vom C64 bis heute mitgemacht habe (wie übrigens auch Tikume), gleichzeitig auch in der Softwareentwicklung für professionelle Anwender tätig war (und kein "Kleinscheiss". Das Ding, was ich seinerzeit strukturell als auch prorgammtechnisch hauptsächlich mitenwickelt habe, wurde wie folgt bewertet: "Es gibt wahrscheinlich keinen europäischen Mitbewerber - eventuell nicht mal weltweit -, der seine Daten dermaßen schnell und speziell abfragen kann!"), mich ein wenig für Literatur interessiere und obendrein noch "absoluter Filmfreak" bin, glaube ich durchaus, da ein Wörtchen mitreden zu können, was die Entwicklung des Films und der Videospiele angeht! 

Widerlegenden Quellen meiner persönlichen Erfahrung bzw. der Tatsachen dessen, was ich hier bereits gepostet habe, bin ich selbstverständlich aufgeschlossen! Ich behaupte nicht mal, daß meine Ansicht die "absolut richtige" ist - nur da braucht es halt mehr als Behauptungen!


----------



## Nexilein (16. November 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Die treibende Kraft hinter 3dfx war anfangs durchaus ein "Consumer-Market"; nur sah man da nicht den PC, sondern Arcade-Machines. Und auch 3dfx hat nur das genommen, was im professionellen Bereich bereits "Usus" war.


Zu der Zeit entstand auch Nvidia. ATI hat seine Grafikchips Anfang der 90er ebenfalls zu dedizierten Coprozessoren ausgebaut. Und ebenso wie 3dfx haben sie eben genau nicht das genommen was usus war: Sie alle haben sich nämlich auf real-time rendering spezialisiert. Das war ein komplett anderer Markt als der von SGI, und daraus entstand auch eine vollkommen neue Hardware Architektur. Eine Architektur die SGI allerdings später vom Markt gefegt hat.




win3ermute schrieb:


> Gib doch mal eine Quelle dazu (und wenn Du sagst "Ist doch nur Forum! Warum Arbeit für Quellenrecherche machen?", dann brauchen wir uns gar nicht weiter unterhalten)! Eine pure Behauptung kann jeder aufstellen. Wenn man sich die Extras zum ersten "fotorealistischen" Spielfilm namens "Final Fantasy" anschaut, wurden nur für den Film etliche neue Techniken entwickelt; auch im "Motion Capturing", wovon selbstverständlich auch die Videospielindustrie zwangsläufig profitieren mußte. Hier hat man eine Deiner "Wechselwirkungen", da "Final Fantasy" bekanntermaßen vorher ein Computerspiel war; der Anreiz zu diesem fotorealistischem Fiasko also aus der Videospielwelt kam.


1993 - Acclaim
http://www.motioncap...ndustry-history




win3ermute schrieb:


> Unsinnige Behauptung. Demnach dürfte es keine rein professionellen Programme geben. In der Regel wird der Consumer-Markt mit einem Bruchteil des technisch machbaren bedient; ansonsten bräuchte es keine Profis mehr. Professionelle "Werkzeuge" jedweder Art sind in den meisten Teilen dem, was der "Normalverbraucher" kaufen kann, weit überlegen.


Unsinnige Behauptung.
Bei Grafikbeschleunigern werden im Consumer-Bereich genau die selben Chips verbaut wie im "professionellen" Bereich:
http://en.wikipedia....orce_700_Series
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nvidia_Quadro
http://en.wikipedia....ki/Nvidia_tesla

Der einzige Unterschied besteht in der Perepherie (z.B. dem Speicher), und dass man die Consumer-Produkte manchmal künstlich beschneidet (double-precision units).
Genau deshalb kommen die großen Stückzahlen zu Stande, und das drückt den Preis.



win3ermute schrieb:


> Wenn ich doch der einzige bin, der Deine Behauptungen dermaßen anzweifelt, dann dürfte es nicht die geringste Mühe machen, einfach nur eine einzige Quelle oder gar fundierte Untersuchung dazu zu nennen. Etwas zu behaupten, weil "es einem logisch" erscheint, ist eine Sache; etwas zweifelsfrei zu belegen, eine andere - und meist fallen dann die Behauptungen zusammen.


http://dl.acm.org/ci...FTOKEN=28189012
http://dl.acm.org/ci...FTOKEN=28189012
http://dl.acm.org/ci...FTOKEN=28189012
http://www.ncsa.illi...lci09_paper.pdf







win3ermute schrieb:


> Wenn das Deine Intention war, warum fragst Du Dich dann, was ich mit meinem wesentlich einflußreicherem Beispiel "bezwecken" möchte? Du hast herausgestellt, daß Hohlbein Jahre nach Einführung des MMORPGs sowas wie ein MMORPG beschrieb, was demnach keine Neuerung war. Ich habe bemerkt, daß Du da wohl recht falsch liegst und eine weit einflußreichere "Wechselwirkung" herausgestellt.
> [...]
> Was zeigt, daß Du "Neuromancer" nicht gelesen hast. "Tron" hat einige Arcade-Games beeinflußt und die Phantasie von Informatik-Studenten beflügelt. "Neuromancer" ging darüber hinaus; inspirierte Dutzende von Spielen ("Shadowrun" oder das bahnbrechende "System Shock" anyone?) und prägte unsere Vorstellung von der "endgültigen Cyberwelt", die glücklicherweise heute noch keine Wirklichkeit ist.


Neuromancer war aber *als Buch* einflussreich. Für die These "Games beinflussen andere Kulturbereiche" ist das unerheblich, da es die These weder belegt noch widerlegt.





win3ermute schrieb:


> [viel Musik Blabla]


Das ist doch vollkommen irrelevant.
In den 90er Jahren hat man sich in der Regel einen Soundblaster eingebaut um Musik und Soundeffekte in Spielen zu hören. Wenn du der Meinung bist es hätte mehr Musiker als Gamer mit Soundkarte gegeben, dann wäre das ein echter Grund eine Quelle zu fordern.



win3ermute schrieb:


> Noch mehr Trollerei? Nur mal so gefragt: Bist Du alt genug bzw. hast Du in dieser Zeit Erfahrungen gesammelt, um die ersten CD-Brenner gerade aus professioneller Sicht überhaupt mitbekommen zu haben? Nur als Hint: Datenbanken, Datenbanken, Datenbanken - und Backups (wobei gerade bei Backups die CD-ROM hinter DAT-Bändern zurückblieb, dennoch sehr viel bequemer war)!


Und diese Datenbanken wurden in Privathaushalten gesichert?



win3ermute schrieb:


> Was MP3 angeht, ist dies ein ganz anderes Thema. MP3 hat nicht wesentlich zur Verbreitung des Formats beigetragen (das war einzig und alleine das Internet).


Richtig. Das Internet hat die MP3s geliefert, und dank Soundkarten und CD-Brennern in Privathaushalten konnten die Leute etwas damit anfangen.




win3ermute schrieb:


> MP3 als Verbreitungsgrund für Soundkarten anzugeben, ist übrigens komplett unsinnig: Mittlerweile gehörte das, was bei den ehemaligen "Heimcomputern" zum Standard gehörte, auch beim PC dazu. Nicht MP3 bedingte Soundkarten; sondern *MP3 konnte nur verbreitet werden, weil Soundkarten der Standard war*!


Genau das habe ich geschrieben... und die Soundkarten kamen durch Computerspiele in die Privatrechner, nicht durch Musiker.


----------

